# Broken plastered statue?



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I was driving home and spotted a broken plastered statue. I think it was a water fountain of some sort at one time. Anyway the look of it really caught my eye and I thought I could make something out of it for my grave yard. Is there a way that I can cut the plaster evenly? Also if anyone has any ideas on what I could make would be great. I was thinking I could make some kind of devil statue to go on top.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

how about something like this?http://www.lagrotesquerie.4t.com/photo4.html


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh that is great! I would love to have that... especially for free! 

When you say plaster, do you mean it is crumbly? 

I would think something like metal snips would snap off the ragged edges pretty cleanly, but you'll want to try it up higher than you want it to end up to see how it handles being snipped.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I like that Draik. Garage sale season is coming around the corner, so I will keep my eyes out for any statues that I can alter. Thanks!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Frankie-s Girl said:


> Oh that is great! I would love to have that... especially for free!
> 
> When you say plaster, do you mean it is crumbly?
> 
> I would think something like metal snips would snap off the ragged edges pretty cleanly, but you'll want to try it up higher than you want it to end up to see how it handles being snipped.


I think it is plaster. It is pretty heavy. I could test the higher part on it to see if that would work. Thanks!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

your welcome.i just now realized what you meant by cutting it,maybe you can just cover it with a bunch of insulation foam and carve it to the desired shape.i dont know if i explained that right...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

A wire type tile saw would cut that well. You can get one at any hardware store. A hacksaw may work as well.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh wow, thats great. I would leave it EXACTLY as it is, if I had it.. maybe fill it with great stuff or something.... but then again, I *like* broken things in my cemetery 

Great find!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I think I would leave it as is and just lay it in amoung the tombstones. If the surface feels chalky you may want to give it a coat of spray paint both inside and out just to be sure its sealed against the weather. When plaster gets wet over a period of time, it can turn crumbley. Paint it just to be on the safe side.

Bravo, great find at curby


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree with Dixie - place a small statuette next to it, half-buried in the leaves and dirt, making it appear as if it had broken away a long time ago due to extreme age and decay. Vines growing on it always add a nice touch, too.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i'd be inclined to just leave it too.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Actually the broken statue idea isn't a bad idea. I know it looks cool like it is, but on the other hand I see it has so much potential. I like the idea with the half-buried statuette in the dirt. Yikes decisions, decisions!?!?! Ok I will see how many people like it as is and how many people think I should change it.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I would probably leave it, but I'm lazy sometimes.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It has a great creepy neglected look to it. I'd leave it, personally. I think sometimes we want everything to be perfect and symetrical, but for a Halloween application, old/decayed/weathered are good qualities for a prop. I think as a broken cemetery marker with vines, etc..it would look great.
I posted a thread that A.C. Moore has new plaster pedestals on sale for $16.00, but they would need to be weathered for a nice effect. Yours is great.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree I like the way it looks now. The question is do you have a spot for it in your haunt or do you design around it?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I would have to cut off the one edge because it is dangerous (Thanks WildCat for the advice on using a hacksaw). As for a spot in my graveyard I could build around it since I have to start making some tombstones. I have store bought tombstones. I'm thinking I could put a pissed off ground breaker in the area where this statue is. Wow I got so much work to do before Halloween!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Personally I'd paint it add some moss, vines, dirt, mold and just stick in my cemetery maybe laying on its side. It's hollow, maybe put a low wattage green blue or red light in it.

You could always change it or add to it later.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

joker said:


> Personally I'd paint it add some moss, vines, dirt, mold and just stick in my cemetery maybe laying on its side. It's hollow, maybe put a low wattage green blue or red light in it.
> 
> You could always change it or add to it later.


Ok I really like the idea with it on its side with a light in it. I guess it wouldn't be a bad idea to paint it to protect it. Any suggestions on colors? I would like it to be almost the same color. I figure I could keep it as is with just some vines and moss for this year. If I decide a few years from now to change it I could always do that. I didn't know I had such a good find without having to do much work!  Yeah!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

It is a column with the top broken off. I have the exact same one at home.

I have a bunch of different sized columns, which I find at garage sales. I set busts, urns, & little statues on them and if one breaks, I just use the broken pieces to give my graveyard a run down look.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Dave the Dead's Hatchling would look great coming out of the top of that column, don't you?:googly: Maybe if you bat your eyelashes at him, he'll lend it to you


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Usually I paint my columns white, then after that drys throughly, I'll spritz them with a black paint and water mixture. Gives them that old acid rain weathered look.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think Dave the Dead's Hatchling would look great coming out of the top of that column, don't you?:googly: Maybe if you bat your eyelashes at him, he'll lend it to you


Oh that is scary Roxy I was thinking the same thing when I was checking out his thread for the fifth time. He has props that he could definitely display in an art museum. I don't have that complex of a brain, so I better start batting my eyelashes.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay, I love the idea of the broken column on it's side... so I'd vote to leave it. 

I'd probably paint it white-ish (slight tinge of gray) and then do the weathering with really watered down black (wiping the paint off of the high points so it just settles into the recessed areas) and then do a mossy effect/slight rust like you see on really old stones...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

If its plaster, and she likes the coloring of it, does she HAVE to paint it? I have some plaster half columns in my garden that are out year round (well, except at Halloween, haha) that aren't showing signs of weather damage?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I wanted to put this plaster pedestal out for Halloween last year, but I wasn't happy how it looked with my props. I've been looking at it in my basement for the past year and I have finally figured out how to use it for my garden and Halloween display. I found a bird bath at Lowes for $12.00. It is made of cement so it is very heavy. The pedestal is made of plaster so I might have to fill it inside to make it more sturdy. Anyway I have to cut the pedestal so it is even with the hack saw or wire type saw that Wildcat recommended. If I cut the base even than I think I can just lay the bird bath on it without attaching it. The color is slightly off, so I will have to paint it to make it even. So how does a bird bath in the summer and bloody skull fountain for Halloween sound? If anyone can give me some advice about my plans on completing the bird bath than I would appreciate it. Do I have to fill the plaster pedestal with sand to make it more sturdy or do you think it will hold up? Here are the pictures:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Will the bird bath/fountain be within reach of ToTs? My concern would be someone leaning on it or touching it, causing the heavier bird bath part to tip.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Well my cemetery will be enclosed, but I was thinking about having some kind of base so it can not be tipped over or filling it with cement/sand. Actually you would be surprised the bird bath stands they sold with the bird bath. They were like sticks. Here is my cemetery and I will be enclosing the back this year with a fence instead of the canopy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm....i always wanted to do a birdbath prop, but never got the chance. is there a way you could somehow screw in the bird bath to the colum? 

or if not, maybe you can leave it on it's side and age both pieces? it would give your abandoned grave yard theme a very authenticated look!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Be careful with the plaster base. Especially if you leave it out exposed to the elements and place heavy objects on top. We had some plaster pedestals that we used to use to display pumpkins. I always thought they were pretty sturdy until one of them shattered when I placed a heavier prop on top. I probably had about 75lbs on the pedestal. Come to find out the massive amount of rain we got last year had weakened the plaster. Scared the heck out of me when it broke!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

To support the weight you could build a 2x4 brace, emt conduit, or pipe and put in the hollow center first.
If you want a permanent bath. Maybe, mix up a thick batch of plaster. Use plaster bandages and connect bath to pedestal over the holes. Toughen up with thick plaster on top of bandages. Then, Paint it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Jaybo thanks for the heads up about the plaster busting with the heavy weight on top. Billman I like your idea about making a base for the birdbath. Yes I want a permanent bath because it will help me having to store it during the off season. I figure I will leave it out in the elements all year. I figure if I have a base inside the pedestal than I will not have any weight on the plaster. I will have to build the base and see how it works out. Thank for your help and I will post the pictures when I am done. Oh and if I make it into a bloody fountain will the dye from the red dye stain the cement bird bath?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

The dye will stain unless you use some sort of sealant on the cement. Use Dry-lok or something similar will take of the problem.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The Archivist said:


> The dye will stain unless you use some sort of sealant on the cement. Use Dry-lok or something similar will take of the problem.


Thanks I will do that. I like the idea of using it all year, but my main focus is Halloween so the red bloody fountain is a first priority.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok this thread is old, but I finally got around to doing something with the broken plaster statue. I took an angel that I bought half price from RiteAid and glued it on a round wood surface to create a tombstone for my grave yard. I cut down the plaster and filed it down, so it actually wasn't too much work involved. I usually don't do pretty for my props, but I guess being so frustrated about my computer I decided to have my pretty side come out. Yikes! Anyway I'm pretty happy how it looks and thought I would show you the updated photos.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Sharon - that looks great!! With your newly made spotlights - it'll certainly look creepy.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*VERY *nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She could use a little pigeon poop to make her look aged

That plaster base was a real score and you've made good use of it.


----------

